# Sitka Gear® Gets Digital Facelift



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Sitka Gear® Gets Digital Facelift 
Keep Up With All the Latest Happenings, New Videos & Killer Photography At Sitkagear.com

Bozeman, MT. Sitka Gear, the industry leader in performance hunting gear, introduces a fully revamped and updated website, which has taken into account much thought and ideas from the Sitka team, but more importantly customer feedback.

From in-depth product specs to learning about the rugged and masterful Sitka Athletes and seeing what epic adventures they have been on, the new Sitka Gear website is user friendly and visually appealing with the high quality photography and videos that Sitka has become known for.

“We are thrilled with the new website. Our goal was to create one of the top sites in the industry. One that helps educate our customers to the benefits of building a true apparel system, and one that serves to inspire our ever growing fan base by bringing compelling and authentic content to the forefront.” Commented David Brinker, Sitka Marketing Director”

The popular System Builder is still the cornerstone of the site. This popular interactive feature, now in version 2.0 is designed to take the guesswork out of choosing the right layering system for hunters, and allows hunters to enter key data about their hunting conditions to build the perfect layering system.

About Sitka Gear 
Sitka Gear is the leading manufacturer of high-performance hunting apparel that utilizes cutting-edge technology to keep hunters warm, dry and comfortable in any condition. For more information about Sitka visit www.sitkagear.com or call 877.SITKA-GR.


----------

